# Simply an awesome pic ...



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

~ tgif folks... :smt028


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Holy shit!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Holy shit!!!!!!!!!!


yeah, what he said!

I almost passed out just viewing the picture... me and heights don't mix very well...


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

js said:


> yeah, what he said!
> 
> I almost passed out just viewing the picture... me and heights don't mix very well...


I don't dig heights either. Just that picture gives me that special feeling that you get in your butt when you ride the Superman Tower of Power at Six Flags.:smt120:smt120


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

FASTER!! HIGHER!! YEEEEEHAW
I sure do miss the adrenaline rush of my younger(less intelligent) days:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

It does make one pucker a bit. :smt1099


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

30 years ago I would have done that, did a few things I now consider dumber and loved the rush.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Great pic, I sure miss doing that. :smt033


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I think I am going to toss my supper, but that is a cool shot.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

js said:


> I almost passed out just viewing the picture... me and heights don't mix very well...


Yeah... must second that as soon as I peel myself off the floor!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Sweeeeeet!


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Great picture! Nice quality, too.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Lotta Tomcats on deck, is that an older pic?
I thought the navy was phasing them out for the Super Hornets?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

scooter said:


> Lotta Tomcats on deck, is that an older pic?
> I thought the navy was phasing them out for the Super Hornets?


The Tomcats are gone. :smt1099


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

That wouldn't be me hangin' there unless I was sedated!:mrgreen:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> FASTER!! HIGHER!! YEEEEEHAW
> I sure do miss the adrenaline rush of my younger(less intelligent) days:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


I understand that. I'm paying for it now too.


----------



## DMSHEPARD (Aug 19, 2006)

The view from the top is always better!


Dave


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

What carrier is that? They all look the same from that angle :watching:


----------

